# Dowagiac River: Paddlers take Note



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

The Dowagiac River in Niles may have a shot at its dam being removed.

This would make an already nice kayaking experience longer and better. 3 dams came down in MI last year, and 4 more are slated for removal this year.

People interested in learning the many benefits of dam removal; beyond more kayaking water, are invited to attend.

There will be a community information meeting and presentation Saturday, Feb. 19th at the Niles District Library (Community Room) at 1 p.m. The meeting will cover the issue as it stands today, with an emphasis on the benefits of dam Removal

A natural resources expert from the area has agreed to make himself available to answer any questions.

If you know anyone living in or around Niles, please pass this information along!! 
Details on everything are contained in the web blog site below.


Thanks!


----------

